# Proud owner of a new 2010 Sentra sr



## Skipbrady1 (Oct 30, 2015)

So I'm happy to announce that I have just purchased a 2010 Sentra sr. So far I am loving it, I wish it was manual cause that it what I normally drive but the circumstances of the purchase I had to get an automatic. My question to all the Nissan and Sentra owners out there is what are the best aftermarket parts for Nissan?? I would love to put in a nice cold air intake. I don't know if I want to do exhaust or not but I 100% want to do an intake. Does anyone have any good recommendations on what I can get ??? Thanks!!


----------

